# New member Albin Vega shopping



## brandon.bunch (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello all. My name is Brandon Bunch. I'm happy to be a new member of the forum. I spent a lot of time on the water when I was younger before my grandfather passed. This nurtured my interest in diving and fishing, however college and then work kept me from the coast for the last few years. Wanting to get back out, my fiancee and I have saved for the last four years and have moved back to my hometown on the east coast. We are now in search of an Albin Vega anywhere near the east coast, but are having poor luck. If anyone has any leads on one, it would be greatly appreciated. We are very excited to own our first boat. 
Thanks, 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcomed to sailnet. Here google is your friend: https://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/81628
https://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/41148

Sailboat listings seems to have the majority of the Albon Vega listings. There are a few in Europe.
Good luck in your search.

Edit: There are Albin Vega groups on Facebook. Might want to check there.


----------



## brandon.bunch (Apr 26, 2020)

Skipper Jer thank you however I've contacted both of those links and the first is sold and I've not heard back from the second yet. All I've found so far near me is one in real rough condition on the hard in Illinois. I am part of at least one Vega group on FB and have been asking around with not much luck so far but I am hopeful .

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Only one I was aware of was taken off the market because they were asking too much for it (15k) and didn't sell. Last I saw it, a few months ago, it was still sitting on the hard untouched and in need of some work.

Good luck finding your boat. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

brandon.bunch said:


> Skipper Jer thank you however I've contacted both of those links and the first is sold and I've not heard back from the second yet.


When i was looking at a pocket cruiser about 20 years ago an Albin Vega was on my short list. The one I found was in pour shape and I passed for a lesser boat.

If you are in a rush to get into a boat, possibly open up your list of potential boats. Off the top of my head
Orion 27 and Nor Sea 27.


----------



## OldEagle (Nov 16, 2013)

Welcome. 
I've owned a Vega for a bit over 5 years now, and I understand its appeal. Mine was in fair condition (not a project boat, but a lot of specifics that needed attention) when I bought it, but I've gradually restored it to quite good shape. 
There's a website, Vega Database, Vega Database that lists known Vega's. Mine is 3210. Sadly, I think the best place to find these is on Craigslist, and that is a time consuming effort which will uncover a lot of project boats.
I'm not planning to sell mine soon, but I'd be happy to discuss my experience with it if you'd like. You can drop me a PM, or if you can't send one yet, I can send you one.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rhapsody-NS27 said:


> Only one I was aware of was taken off the market because they were asking too much for it (15k) and didn't sell. Last I saw it, a few months ago, it was still sitting on the hard untouched and in need of some work.
> 
> Good luck finding your boat. Welcome to the forum.


The one I was talking about in my previous post, I saw is listed again:
Albin Vega 27 sailboats for sale. Fine small yachts to take you anywhere

St Brendan, the second one listed, looks to be asking $1k now. Much more reasonable. Ad says it's in Annapolis, but it's actually half hour south in Deale, MD sitting in the back of a large yard there.

But, Like I said, it'll need some work. At least the times I've seen it, looks like it hasn't been touched since returning from the voyage it went on. No idea what the inside will look like.

Here is a picture of the boat I took in December 2016. No change when I saw it 3-5 months ago.

Anyway, good luck finding your boat, whether a Vega or something else.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

WOW, Matt Rutherford's Albin Vega for a grand??? The boat has self steering. 
If I didn't own a Nor'sea I'd be looking at St Brendan. 
Brandon Bunch, some people will check out a boat for a person who lives a distance away. I don't know the link but if you ask in the "2020 Sailing on the Chesapeake Bay" thread for someone to take a look at St Brendan, you just might get lucky.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

More lil cruisers over in europe.
Maybe see whats there to get some ideas of what to look for here


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Skipper Jer said:


> WOW, Matt Rutherford's Albin Vega for a grand??? The boat has self steering.
> If I didn't own a Nor'sea I'd be looking at St Brendan.
> Brandon Bunch, some people will check out a boat for a person who lives a distance away. I don't know the link but if you ask in the "2020 Sailing on the Chesapeake Bay" thread for someone to take a look at St Brendan, you just might get lucky.


I thought it was crazy when he listed for $15k after his trip, although I think the proceeds were going to a charity back then. Must be getting desperate to sell. I'm sure yard storage is eating away his funds.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Skipper Jer said:


> .
> Brandon Bunch, some people will check out a boat for a person who lives a distance away. I don't know the link but if you ask in the "2020 Sailing on the Chesapeake Bay" thread for someone to take a look at St Brendan, you just might get lucky.


The Sailnetter's thread willing to help look at a boat is an extremely dead thread, the thread is dead Fred. People were enthusiastic about a decade or so ago, not so much nowadays.


----------

